# Ich gehe heute ins Dorf zu Besuch



## nefs

Hallo! Ich wurde neulich mit folgendem Satz konfrontiert: Ich gehe heute ins Dorf zu Besuch. 

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen,welches Satzglied "zu Besuch" ist. Falls es eine Angabe ist, interessiert mich, warum die TEKAMOLO-Regel nicht befolgt wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Mit der Terminologie bin ich nicht ganz sicher. Ich würde es als Präpositionalgruppe bezeichnen, die zum Prädikat gehört, also als Präpositionalobjekt. Auf jeden Fall ist es eine Angabe, die das Verb genauer beschreibt. Ich gehe zu Besuch. Ich gehe nach Hause. Ich gehe ins Kino.
Was ist die Tekamolo-Regel?


----------



## nefs

Danke für deine Antwort. Die TEKAMOLO-Regel definiert die Reihenfolge der Angaben im Satz. 
1) Temporalangabe
2) Kausalangabe
3) Modalangabe
4) Loakalangabe


----------



## Hutschi

Die Regel gibt lediglich eine Faustregel. Sie ist nicht allgemeingültig. Meist führt sie zu korrekten Sätzen. Im gegebenen Satz wird sie sogar eingehalten.
Temporal - heute (wann)
Lokal - ins Dorf (wohin)
Lokal - zu Besuch (wohin)
Man kann die letzten beiden Glieder auch austauschen. Die vorliegende Reihenfolge ist die "normale".
Erst allgemein, dann konkret.

Beachte, dass gegebenenfalls diese Glieder auch an den Anfang kommen können.

Zu Besuch ins Dorf gehe ich heute. - Hier bilden die beiden Lokalbestimmungen eine Einheit, so dass das Verb an zweiter Stelle bleibt.

Zu Besuch gehen ist relativ fest verbunden und hat sogar eine Verbform: besuchen. Diese erfordert aber ein Akkussativobjekt. Beispiel: Ich besuche meine Tochter.
Bei zu Besuch gehen kann man weglassen, wen man besucht.


----------



## nefs

Ich glaube, "zu Besuch" ist aber keine Lokalangabe. In meinem Lehrbuch steht, dass es eine Modalangabe ist. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es höchstens eine Kausalangabe ist (wenn schon eine Angabe).
=> Warum gehe ich ins Dorf? Weil ich zu Besuch eingeladen bin.
Vielmehr glaube ich aber (wie du), dass "zu Besuch" irgendwie zum Verb gehört und am Ende des Satzes steht, weil es den zweiten Teil der Satzklammer bildet.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, ganz sicher bin ich nicht. Modalangabe zum Verb ist möglich. Aber auch zum Dorf.

Ich gehe ins Dorf zu Besuch. Ich gehe zu Besuch ins Dorf. Es scheint eine Zwischenform zu sein.

Vielleicht kann es jemand anderes besser erklären.

Satzklammer war auch meine erste Idee.
Es passt eben nicht, wenn beide am Anfang stehen.
Vielleicht hängt es vom konkreten Kontext ab.

Zu Besuch gehen ins Dorf
Zu Besuch ins Dorf gehen
Ins Dorf zu Besuch gehen
Zu Besuch ins Dorf gehen


----------



## Perseas

Auf jeden Fall ist "zu Besuch" eine obligatorische Ergänzung (gebundene zum Prädikat Adverbialbestimmung) und nicht eine freie Angabe. Gilt wohl diese Tekamolo-Regel nur für die freien Angaben? 
canoonet - Satzglieder: Adverbialbestimmung


----------



## nefs

Ich glaube, "zu Besuch" ist keine obligatorische Ergänzung, weil man es weglassen kann, ohne dass der Satz ungrammatisch wird "Ich gehe heute ins Dorf".


----------



## Kajjo

_ Ich gehe heute ins Dorf zu Besuch._

Der Satz klingt nicht sonderlich idiomatisch. Wer würde das jemals so ausdrücken? Kein Wunder, dass die Faustregel versagt...


----------



## nefs

Kajjo said:


> _ Ich gehe heute ins Dorf zu Besuch._
> 
> Der Satz klingt nicht sonderlich idiomatisch. Wer würde das jemals so ausdrücken? Kein Wunder, dass die Faustregel versagt...



Und wie würdest du das sagen?


----------



## Frieder

nefs said:


> Und wie würdest du das sagen?



Ich gehe heute jemanden (meine Oma/den Bürgermeister/deine Mutter) im Dorf (in Kleinkleckershausen/in Großneuendorf) besuchen.

„Ich gehe heute ins Dorf zu Besuch”: Ich wohne auf der Alm, einer abgelegenen Hütte, einer Einsiedelei und gehe heute ins nächstgelegene Dorf, um jemanden zu besuchen. „Zu Besuch gehen” sagt heute so gut wie niemand mehr.


----------



## Hutschi

Also ein Zeichen des Sprachwandels ...
Ich war lange nicht mehr im Dorf.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> „Zu Besuch gehen” sagt heute so gut wie niemand mehr.


Das ist wahr und wohl die Hauptursache, warum der Titelsatz wenig idiomatisch klingt. Aber auch die Kombination von "zu Besuch" und "ins Dorf" kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> „Zu Besuch gehen” sagt heute so gut wie niemand mehr.


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das je gesagt hat. Man *kommt* _zu Besuch_, ja, aber "gehen"? Meines Wissens hat man das nie gesagt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne die Wendung und verwende sie auch aktiv. Auch "Wir fahren zu Besuch zu Tante Anni" u.ä.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Wir fahren zu Besuch zu Tante Anni"


Dagegen habe ich auch nichts gesagt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Meines Wissens hat man das nie gesagt.


Man erhält bei der Suche einige Google-Treffer, z. B. Bilderbuchreihe: Die bunte Kiste - Scholz Monatsbilderbuch
und


> Die Nacht fällt wie ein großes altes Tuch,
> von Licht durchlöchert, auf die grauen Mauern.
> Ein paar Laternen gehen zu Besuch,
> und vor den Kellern sieht man Katzen kauern.
> Vorstadtstraßen (Erich Kästner)


Kästner, immerhin.

Mag sein, dass es veraltet ist.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Mag sein, dass es veraltet ist.


Eher _Poetic License_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Eher _Poetic License_.


Es ist nicht der einzige Treffer.


> *Heft 5,
> Februar 1953*
> _* zur Zeit vergriffen*_ _ Annemarie Hering: Vreneli und Züsi gehen zu Besuch _
> Bilderbuchreihe: Die bunte Kiste - Scholz Monatsbilderbuch


Soll ich noch mehr raussuchen?


----------



## berndf

Wenn man nur lange genug sucht, findest man so ziemlich alles. Der Unterschied ist, dass Du in allen Zeiträumen richtig suchen musst. Bei _zu Besuch kommen_ wirst Du mit Belegstellen überschwemmt. Spiel mal etwas mit ngramm viewer rum um.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

So wichtig ist es mir auch wieder nicht.

Jedenfalls wehrt sich mein Sprachgefühl nicht besonders gegen die Formulierung, und dass es weniger verbreitet (und zusätzlich vielleicht veraltet) ist, bedeutet ja nicht, dass es ein Fehler ist.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> So wichtig ist es mir auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Jedenfalls wehrt sich mein Sprachgefühl nicht besonders gegen die Formulierung, und dass es weniger verbreitet (und zusätzlich vielleicht veraltet) ist, bedeutet ja nicht, dass es ein Fehler ist.


Nö, natürlich ist es kein Fehler. Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Nö, natürlich ist es kein Fehler. Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.


Dann sind wir uns wunderbar einig.


berndf said:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das je gesagt hat. Man *kommt* _zu Besuch_, ja, aber "gehen"? Meines Wissens hat man das nie gesagt.


Das hielt ich aber für übertrieben. Deshalb habe ich es gegoogelt.

Eigentlich war ich sogar davon ausgegangen, dass du es für einen Fehler hältst. „*nie* gesagt“ geht für meine Begriffe schon ein wenig in die Richtung.

(Und bei aller Sprachspielerei Kästners: Sein Gebrauch des Ausdruckes in dem Gedicht legt für mich nahe, dass es zu seiner Zeit gar so unidiomatisch nicht gewesen sein kann. (Da muss sich aber niemand meiner Auslegung anschließen.))


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> hältst. „*nie* gesagt“


"Nie" bezog sich auf die Zeit, nicht auf die Häufigkeit. Meine Behauptung ist: _Zu Besuch gehen_ war schon immer selten, d.h noch _nie _weit verbreitet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> "Nie" bezog sich auf die Zeit, nicht auf die Häufigkeit.




Heute verwirrst du mich. Tippfehler? Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?

(Noch mal konkreter zu Kästner:
„Ein Fenster schielt durch schräge Jalousien.
[…]
Die Häuser bilden Tag und Nacht Spalier
[…]
Die Häuser sind so traurig und so krank,
weil sie die Armut auf den Straßen trafen.“

Man sieht, dass hier Personifizierungen vorliegen. Nach meiner Auffassung ist das hier die einzige dichterische Freiheit. Die Formulierungen sind ansonsten völlig normal. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass auch „Ein paar Laternen gehen zu Besuch“ bis auf die Personifizierung ziemlich normal ist, bzw. es zu Kästners Zeiten war.)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass auch „Ein paar Laternen gehen zu Besuch“ bis auf die Personifizierung ziemlich normal ist, bzw. es zu Kästners Zeiten war.


Ich sehe nicht auch nur den geringsten Grund, von so etwas auszugehen. Die Versorgung mit Belegstellen ist für alles Zeiträume sehr spärlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ich sehe nicht auch nur den geringsten Grund, von so etwas auszugehen. Die Versorgung mit Belegstellen ist für alles Zeiträume sehr spärlich.


Magst recht haben. Es besteht bei so etwas aber auch die Gefahr, dass eher schriftliche Äußerungen erfasst werden und mündliche weniger. Gut, das würde dann auch bei „zu Besuch kommen“ zutreffen.

So oder so, was für Kästner in Ordnung ist, ist auch für mich in Ordnung


----------



## Hutschi

Es besteht ja ein grundlegender Unterschied in der Bedeutung, der auch eine stark unterschiedliche Häufigkeit erklärt.

Ich komme zu Besuch./Wann kommst du zu Besuch?
Das wird sehr allgemein verwendet, aber meist zwischen denen, die zu Besuch gehen oder Besuch bekommen.

"Ich gehe zu Besuch" wird gegenüber Dritten verwendet, die mit dem Besuch nichts zu tun haben, meist auch nur im zeitlichen Zusammenhang, Zum Beispiel, wenn meine Nachbarin fragt: "Wohin gehen Sie?" "Ich gehe zu Besuch." (Wenn ich nicht sagen will, wen ich besuche., sonst "Ich besuche Petra." Oder selten: "Ich gehe zu Besuch zu Petra."
Für mich ist es noch im aktiven Wortschatz. Da es aber allgemein selten vorkommt, scheint es zu verschwinden, das war mir nicht bewusst. Die Situation tritt ja nur sehr selten auf, vielleicht ein oder zweimal im Jahr. Wenn es nicht von anderen auch noch verwendet würde, hätten wir die Diskussion nicht. Aber ich sehe jetzt: Es wird wohl aussterben. Vielleicht hät es sich lokal noch länger.

Allgemein kommen solche Wendungen dann eher in Poesie vor, wenn sie aus dem "normalen" Sprachschatz verschwinden.

edit:
Für mich klingt es noch völlig normal. Die Situation ist aber umgangssprachlich.
Austauschbar sind die Wendungen nicht.
"Ich besuche jemanden" kann es nur bei Einzelpersonen ersetzen.

Eine Frage:
Ich gehe einkaufen.
Ich gehe Fernsehen.
Ich gehe spielen.
etc.
Betrifft das Aussterben auch diese Formen?
Ich kann das zwar nicht sehen, aber es würde es auch erklären.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> So oder so, was für Kästner in Ordnung ist, ist auch für mich in Ordnung


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Es ging nie darum, ob daran irgend was nicht in Ordnung wäre.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, letztlich liegen wir in unseren Auffassungen nicht extrem weit auseinander, nehme ich an. Meine letzte Äußerung war ein wenig spaßhaft formuliert, deswegen auch der Smiley.


----------

